# Rescue in the English Channel



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

A 53 old single handed liveaboard on passage from France to England in a trimaran put out a Mayday which was picked up and relayed by a merchant ship. The position was incorrect so the search was in the wrong area.

Fortunately the dismasted and sinking tri was spotted bythe British naval vessel HMS St Albans in the course of it's regular duties.

I guess another reminder of the value of automated position reporting maybe even on a handheld.

Maritime and Coastguard Agency Press Office: MAYDAY BROADCAST SPARKS SEARCH IN CHANNEL

BBC News - Missing sailor rescued from damaged yacht


----------

